# coping with emotions



## kt1985 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just had my first round of IUI fail. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced what I am feeling. I have moment when I feel so angry   and could hit something and the next moment I just break down and am in floods of tears  . I am finding my job quite hard at the moment (nursery nurse working with two year olds), especially when my period arrived at work and having to be around children for another eight hours. It is so hard to shake this feeling. I am hoping to proceed to IVF but as a single person I will have to travel abroad. Hope everyone is ok and if you would like to chat please inbox me xx


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry for your BFN

I can assure you that you are not alone  

This is such an emotionally draining process with all of your hopes pinned on that 2nd line. 

I don't envy you having to be around children at this difficult time... 

There are clinics in this country which offer donor treatments.obviously the cost is very different here compared to abroad.  I assume you're not eligible for egg sharing due to your low AMH... 

The pain is awful but you will come back stronger 

Take care 
Angelica 
xx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Aaah kt, this could have been me writing a year and 3 months ago. And probably every other person on this site at some point in their journey. The emotions are just horrid. I felt angry, bitter, jealous, full of hate, depressed. It was horrible. But this is the worst bit I found. When u actually have to go thru the Ivf u just get on with it. I never had a negative outcome with Ivf so obviously things went well for me in the end but I honestly found the post iui failure period the worst as all I kept thinking was that Ivf wudnt work either. During the Ivf I just did it, like a robot really. Of course u have a reminder everyday wot with working with kids which must b really hard but honestly the feelings are completely normal. Can u not take a bit of time off work? Xxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Ooh I've just seen ur signature! My amh was 2.34 and rapidly falling and I got a bfp first time. It can and does happen!


----------



## pumpkin1975 (Dec 4, 2013)

kt1985 said:


> Hello everyone. Just had my first round of IUI fail. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced what I am feeling. I have moment when I feel so angry  and could hit something and the next moment I just break down and am in floods of tears . I am finding my job quite hard at the moment (nursery nurse working with two year olds), especially when my period arrived at work and having to be around children for another eight hours. It is so hard to shake this feeling. I am hoping to proceed to IVF but as a single person I will have to travel abroad. Hope everyone is ok and if you would like to chat please inbox me xx


Hi

Your emotions are a totally understandable reaction to what you have been through. So sorry for your bfn it's just horrible. It best to let these feelings out. Try and speak to a counsellor too, it helped me. In fact I should take my own advice and see her again... It's so tough I know. Working with little ones must be double hard. You are not alone. We understand your pain xxx


----------



## kt1985 (Jun 22, 2014)

That you to everyone's words of support and advice. I'm doing much better now but have good days when I'm positive that this will happen and opposite bad days when I feel it never will. The emotions I think we're worse because of period ( I am usually quite emotional this time of month anyway) currently saving for ivf for end of march beginning of April time. Hoping this will be successful as it's my thirtieth birthday at end of April. Thanks again to everyone x


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Good luck kt


----------

